

The problem isn’t that life is unfair – it’s your broken idea of fairness - rayalez
http://oliveremberton.com/2014/the-problem-isnt-that-life-is-unfair-its-your-broken-idea-of-fairness/

======
Quequau
Yes, many people have irrational and perhaps simplistic ideas about fairness
which break down in face real world circumstances. Even so this article is
over simplistic nonsense which was (poorly) designed to support the author's
premise (such that it is).

1: Life does include competition but it is not solely competition as the
article suggests. Advantage through cooperation is found throughout a broad
spectrum of sciences including animal behavior and game theory.

2: "You're judged by what you do, not what you think". Well yes, but you are
also judged by your skin colour, the language you speak, the accent you speak
it in, your sex & orientation and dozens of other factors. Moreover it's well
documented that these factors often take precedence over other more 'logical'
factors such as previous accomplishments and current engagements.

3: Our idea of fairness is often skewed by self interest but isn't _entirely_
self interest. Honestly, it's like the author has never had any contact with
any form of sociological research whatsoever.

------
gyom
The illustrations are fun and the explanations are skillful.

The core idea is more of a starting point. It's reminding us that we shouldn't
expect things to be "fair", but it's avoiding the whole topic about how
fairness sometimes shouldn't always matter when you want to be happy.

It's not really meant to discuss a recipe for happiness, but at the same time
it features people being frustrated about perceived unfairness, which makes
them unhappy.

